# Mariinsky II Opening Gala on 2 May Broadcast



## Kari

Just noticed that Mariinsky Theater's opening gala concert will be broadcast tonight at 20:00 (Moscow time). Netrebko, Borodina, Domingo... It so happens that Maestro Gergiev celebrates his sixtieth birthday at the same time! Can be watched over the internet at mariinsky.tv.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Just finished watching the live stream ! There was a pretty funny La ci darem la mano with a lot of baritones competing for Zerlina (Anna Netrebko), including Placido Domingo singing AND conducting.


----------



## Kari

And Anna as Lady Macbeth!


----------

